
What's missing from CMS/website builders today? - devchris10
With shopify, wix, wordpress, weebly, joomla, squarespace, magento, etc ...what&#x27;s the billion dollar opportunity the incumbents are missing out on?
======
karmakaze
I think were at a point of maturity now that it's not a matter of features in
a CMS/builder, but rather more specific points in their respective markets. I
would like it if they wad more Airtable-like or Zapier capabilities.

